# Did the payment screen change on Surges?



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a surge trip this morning (1.5) and my trip summary page shows the Surge icon.

However, when I click on the actual trip, there is the fare, the fees, the tax, but no SURGE payment line. Support has given me the same cut and paste 4 times now (explaining how surge pricing works)... any thoughts?

Screenshots:


----------



## amyuber46 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm on an iPhone, but my app screen looks different from yours.

Go to:

Earnings

Trips

Select the trip

Scroll down to bottom and select Fare Details...

Check the breakdown for surge.


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't have a "Fare Details" tab. 

So Friday night I had 7 surge trips, all have the surge icon in the trip list. 6 of them showed no separate Surge on the "Trip Details" (but the fare amount was higher than it should, so I "think" surge is being applied), but one of the trips (a 2.5 surge), showed a line with surge.... so this lack of consistency has me confused.

Coke


----------

